# "2010" Sale



## CEM Store (Dec 29, 2009)

To Ring In The New Year, All Research Chems, Peptides, Hardware and Books will be on sale with a percentage of 20%, 10% or 2.010%!  Hope Everyone has a great 2010!  

Welcome to CEMproducts.com!

-CEM


----------

